# Eheim double tap - necessary?



## Katoe (Jun 26, 2013)

I picked up a used eheim 2213 but it does not come with double taps that everyone seems to be using. Do I have to get these? They run for at least $35 for one online.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

They're not necessary, but they will make canister servicing a whole lot easier. The classics are a pain to prime and you would have to prime it each time you're cleaning it out.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

hp10BII said:


> They're not necessary, but they will make canister servicing a whole lot easier. The classics are a pain to prime and you would have to prime it each time you're cleaning it out.


Exactly, with the double taps you just close, disconnect and service canister. Fill back up, open taps and it's already primed.


----------

